# The Worst Part



## afish (Nov 28, 2018)

I feel like one of the worst symptoms of this disease for me is the hyper-awareness of the fact that I'm never really in the present. Everything ends. Time doesn't stop and you keep moving forward, everything becomes memories. Makes life feel kind of pointless. No matter what you do, your moments cease, and you can never really be in the moment.

Can anyone relate?


----------



## Emptyflask (Jun 29, 2019)

I used to feel like that, espessially in the first 6 months of having dpdr. Mindful meditation helped me.


----------



## ev3rything (Aug 23, 2013)

I have a weird sense of time with DP/DR. It feels like I'm never really 'in the moment' or present. I have noticed as the dp/dr lessens the sense of time shifts to present awareness. You are not alone.


----------

